# Kaydyn's Animal House Picture Thread



## kaydyn1512 (Aug 6, 2011)

Yup, I finally decided to start my own picture thread. The pictures aren't great but I love my T's so why not show them off?! :biggrin:




	

		
			
		

		
	
Avicularia avicularia "Rainbow"  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Avicularia avicularia "Rainbow"


	

		
			
		

		
	
A versicolor "Aurora"  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
A purpurea  


	

		
			
		

		
	
A urticans


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Aug 6, 2011)

*More picture*




	

		
			
		

		
	
GBB "Baby Blue"
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
GBB "Baby Blue"


	

		
			
		

		
	
A moderatum "Bobo"
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Brachypelma emilia "Emilia"  


	

		
			
		

		
	
GBB "Baby Blue"


----------



## Drakk (Aug 6, 2011)

nice pics =) how u get baby blue not to go psycho 3 ways? =p pretty good sport imo =p mine freaks out if i do more than a quick pet lol.


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Aug 6, 2011)

Drakk said:


> nice pics =) how u get baby blue not to go psycho 3 ways? =p pretty good sport imo =p mine freaks out if i do more than a quick pet lol.


He generally didn't go quietly  But once he was out, he totally calmed down. Never went tobite. My son could get him out without any problems whatsoever.


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Yup, some more pictures*




	

		
			
		

		
	
Pamphobeteus platyomma "Platty"
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Acanthoscurria geniculata "Flickers"


	

		
			
		

		
	
P cambridgei "Emma"
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
A amazonica "Skittles"


	

		
			
		

		
	
Brachypelma albiceps "Fargo"


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Cyriocosmus*




	

		
			
		

		
	
Cyriocosmus bertae
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
C perezmilesi "Cosmos"


	

		
			
		

		
	
Cyriocosmus sellatus
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Cyriocosmus elegans


	

		
			
		

		
	
Cyriocosmus ritae "Henry"


----------



## MaRbLe (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice pics=)
The colors on the Pamphobeteus platyomma are amazing!


----------



## advan (Aug 6, 2011)

It's about time Cori! Keep them coming! Any pics of momma C. ritae?


----------



## crawltech (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice pics!...and great layout!...keep em comin,


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Aug 6, 2011)

MaRbLe said:


> Nice pics=)
> The colors on the Pamphobeteus platyomma are amazing!


Thanks  I know, the colors are rediculous. I really enjoy the more colorful T's. Those are the ones that cause the shock by the less enthusistic arachnophobic people who think all tarantulas are brown/black and ugly.

---------- Post added 08-06-2011 at 01:06 PM ----------




advan said:


> It's about time Cori! Keep them coming! Any pics of momma C. ritae?


Yeah yeah lol ;-) I have plenty of pictures to put up but the next set will include momma C ritae just for you!

---------- Post added 08-06-2011 at 01:08 PM ----------




crawltech said:


> very nice pics!...and great layout!...keep em comin,


Thanks so much. I really wasn't sure if people would like the layout. I'm glad you like it!


----------



## MaRbLe (Aug 6, 2011)

kaydyn1512 said:


> Thanks  I know, the colors are rediculous. I really enjoy the more colorful T's. Those are the ones that cause the shock by the less enthusistic arachnophobic people who think all tarantulas are brown/black and ugly.




Thats a male right?  I seem to recall the females being more of a brownish color...


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Aug 6, 2011)

MaRbLe said:


> Thats a male right?  I seem to recall the females being more of a brownish color...


It is actually a female. I can't speak with experience as far as adults colors on these guys are concerned. I only have the one and she isn't quite adult size yet. I'm hoping the color stay but I honestly haven't done much compairing.


----------



## MaRbLe (Aug 6, 2011)

Keep me posted if the color stays that way once she is mature, may have to pick one up if thats the case


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Aug 6, 2011)

*More more and more T's*




	

		
			
		

		
	
Avicularia versicolor
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Brachypelma boehmei "Cranberry"


	

		
			
		

		
	
B vagans "Highwire"
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
C ritae Momma


	

		
			
		

		
	
Brachypelma smithi "Rosie"


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Aug 6, 2011)

MaRbLe said:


> Keep me posted if the color stays that way once she is mature, may have to pick one up if thats the case


You got it!!


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Tarantula's galore*



	

		
			
		

		
	
A versicolor "Aurora" & Dyllan
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
P ornata "ToBe"


	

		
			
		

		
	
A deversipes "Mango"
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
A urticans 1st Instar


	

		
			
		

		
	
G pulchripes "Tumtum"


----------



## advan (Aug 6, 2011)

Momma is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Some more*



	

		
			
		

		
	
Cyriocosmus elegans "Arphrodite
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Euathlus truculentus "Harmony"


	

		
			
		

		
	
A Metallica "Celadon"
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Avicularia versicolor "Tili" 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Avicularia metallica "Celadon"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Avicularia minatrix (Gravid)*

This girl is such a beauty and a real sweetheart!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crawltech (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice minatrix!...another one I wish I had


----------



## kaydyn1512 (May 10, 2012)

*Avicularia diversipes*

Wow!! Right? Just stunning!!


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 10, 2012)

Your T's are amazing.  I can't wait till I can expand my collection to greater quantities.


----------



## grayzone (May 10, 2012)

awesome pic thread.. love the versi sling on your glasses. id be afraid to get poo'd on lol


----------



## Storm76 (May 19, 2012)

Yep, need a minatrix as well at some point! Could it be that diversipes are growing rather slow actually btw? Mine takes forever between molts...


----------

